# Trinity River Lock and Dam report



## Ditto (Apr 18, 2005)

Put in about 8am Thursday morning. Fished down river to start with. Fish were scattered but we were steadily pecking away at our limits. Caught almost all of them on chartruese road runners drifting just out of the main current or fished real slow close to the bottom in the eddys. Many were right up against the steeper banks that had a mixture of clay and sand on them. We also picked up quite a few just drifting the roadrunners behind the boat. 

About 2pm we moved up to the dam to see what we could find. Finished out our limit of white bass and started catching crappie. Finished the day with 75 white bass with most in the 13-16" range and five crappie. Threw back at least 50 more white bass that were just over the size limit or caught after we had our three man limit, one undersized hybrid and about a dozen crappie that were too short.

The crappie were caught right at the base of the dam with white crappie jigs and charturese road runners worked slowly through the current. Carefull not to catch the otter working in the tailrace. 

The bank fisherman on both sides of the river between the dam and the bridge were all doing good also. 

Not only did we see a couple otters but also saw a juvenile bald eagle patrolling the river. Sat up high in a tree as we drifted right underneath him.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

We were there Wednesday, and did pretty well for fishing off the bank. The friendly Game Warden was making his rounds, He would stand up by the bridge, with binoculars, and ease down to write tickets. I saw a lot of big, big, stringers! It's a decent place to fish, but they sure don't maintain the "Marina" very well! J M .02.


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Ditto said:


> Put in about 8am Thursday morning. Fished down river to start with. Fish were scattered but we were steadily pecking away at our limits. Caught almost all of them on chartruese road runners drifting just out of the main current or fished real slow close to the bottom in the eddys. Many were right up against the steeper banks that had a mixture of clay and sand on them. We also picked up quite a few just drifting the roadrunners behind the boat.
> 
> About 2pm we moved up to the dam to see what we could find. Finished out our limit of white bass and started catching crappie. Finished the day with 75 white bass with most in the 13-16" range and five crappie. Threw back at least 50 more white bass that were just over the size limit or caught after we had our three man limit, one undersized hybrid and about a dozen crappie that were too short.
> 
> ...


Great report those otters are cool, but they sure can eat some fish. Where are the pictures.


----------



## Ditto (Apr 18, 2005)

There were two game wardens there Thursday. I did see one standing by the bridge with binoculars then going down and checking all the bank fisherman for their fishing license. A different game warden came by the cleaning table with a measuring stick. We were already finished but he looked at the scrap bucket and at the catch the other guys had laying on the table. 

Yep, the bait camp could use some maintenance and housekeeping. 

Sorry, forgot the camera at home.


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

tbone2374 said:


> We were there Wednesday, and did pretty well for fishing off the bank. The friendly Game Warden was making his rounds, He would stand up by the bridge, with binoculars, and ease down to write tickets. I saw a lot of big, big, stringers! It's a decent place to fish, but they sure don't maintain the "Marina" very well! J M .02.


Your right T bone they don't keep it cleen, and be sure you take toilet paper with you or you will be out of luck.


----------

